# Tarantula diseases that are dangerous to humans



## bluespider (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello, Are there any parasites, viruses or the like that tarantulas might carry, posing a health risk to humans? I haven't heard of any and it's hard to imagine for me, but maybe I'm just poorly informed. 

No, I don't lick my fingers after cleaning my spiders' enclosures, but you know what I mean. 

I'd be glad if you would share your opinion on that with me. 

Sorry for any English mistakes, it's not my mother tongue ;- )


----------



## bobusboy (Jan 20, 2011)

You should get the "tarantula keepers guide"

In there it details that:

A) Tarantula venom is not lethal to humans, 

B) Many Tarantula bites are "no worse than a bee sting"

C) The Tarantula Keepers Guide suggests that could potentially get a bacterial infection like tetanus from a tarantula bite 

D) New world tarantulas use "uriticating hairs" to irritate your skin; some people are allergic and get rashes and itching that last a day or two. Urticating hairs are only a "danger" if you get them in your eyes which means you HAVE to go to the hospital to get them out.

E) Some wild caught tarantulas may have parasites (nematodes come to mind) but I've never heard of these being transmitted to humans.


----------



## KoriTamashii (Jan 21, 2011)

bobusboy said:


> You should get the "tarantula keepers guide"
> 
> In there it details that:
> 
> ...


+1.

Each person's reaction to the urticating hairs, however, is different. And it can vary between species of t, as well. It's sort of a trial and error process to see what T's you can work in close quarters with without running the risk of spending a few days scratching.


----------



## Salt (Jan 25, 2011)

bobusboy said:


> You should get the "tarantula keepers guide"
> D) New world tarantulas use "uriticating hairs" to irritate your skin; some people are allergic and get rashes and itching that last a day or two. Urticating hairs are only a "danger" if you get them in your eyes which means you HAVE to go to the hospital to get them out.


I don't believe they can be removed at hospital. They will likely just give you medication to treat the discomfort as best as possible until they come out on their own - which could take a long time.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 25, 2011)

bluespider said:


> Hello, Are there any *parasites, viruses or the like *that tarantulas might carry, posing a health risk to humans?


No            .


----------



## Venom (Jan 25, 2011)

I am not aware of any parasites, viruses or anything else that infects tarantulas that also affects humans. 

I've never heard of an infection being caused by a tarantula bite. Their venom is actually antiseptic.


----------

